# Time discrepancies on A Muse?



## girlambrosia (Jul 21, 2006)

...Okay, so A Muse gets released 7th of Aug here, right? I've heard it cited on about six million LJ comms as 'international release date,' on the threads here, and I got it confirmed by a Pro store - I called the Chapel street one and they said that they had no stock in yet, but to call later, so they could hold for me (I'm busy for about two weeks around the 7th ) 

But then I called the Chadstone COUNTER and then THEY told me that not only could I not hold before the release date - i.e. not even after they got their stock in - but also that A Muse was getting released on the seventeeth. (Yes, I asked twice. The girl said seventeenth.) 

...Ten days seem an awfully odd period of time - I would think that the number would be more a week or something. 

So, after that novel, my point is - is anyone holding anything, what's the usual hold policy, is Chapel street lying about not having stock - since someone here actually bought A Muse stuff, and WTF is this counter business? 

Thanks


----------

